# problema installazione con use xorg drivers

## system-infet

salve a tutti  :Smile: , sto reinstallando gentoo e ho un problema, il problema è che quando do emerge -pv xorg-drivers mi dice che devo modificare le use e io mi sono letto la documentazione sulle use solo che non riesco a capire qual' è la cosa che devo mettere nelle use :S,

il log è questo:

```
Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N     ] x11-proto/xproto-7.0.22  USE="-doc" 276 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-proto/xextproto-7.2.0  USE="-doc" 203 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-proto/kbproto-1.0.5  109 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-proto/inputproto-2.0.2  152 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/xtrans-1.2.6  USE="-doc" 153 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-proto/videoproto-2.3.1  99 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-misc/util-macros-1.15.0  71 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-proto/dri2proto-2.6  100 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/libpciaccess-0.12.1  USE="zlib -minimal -static-libs" 319 kB

[ebuild  N     ] app-admin/eselect-opengl-1.2.4  72 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-proto/fontsproto-2.1.1  USE="-doc" 128 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-proto/xf86vidmodeproto-2.3.1  95 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-proto/xf86driproto-2.1.1  95 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-proto/randrproto-1.3.2  121 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-proto/damageproto-1.2.1  97 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-proto/xineramaproto-1.2.1  94 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-proto/renderproto-0.11.1  104 kB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-libs/libpthread-stubs-0.3  USE="-static-libs" 199 kB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-perl/XML-Parser-2.36-r1  225 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-proto/compositeproto-0.4.2  99 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-proto/bigreqsproto-1.1.1  USE="-doc" 100 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-proto/scrnsaverproto-1.2.1  USE="-doc" 106 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-proto/resourceproto-1.2.0  101 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-misc/xbitmaps-1.1.1  111 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-proto/recordproto-1.14.1  USE="-doc" 110 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-proto/xcmiscproto-1.2.1  USE="-doc" 100 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/pixman-0.24.0  USE="mmx sse2 (-altivec) (-iwmmxt) (-neon) -static-libs" 457 kB

[ebuild  N     ] app-admin/eselect-mesa-0.0.10  3 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-proto/xf86bigfontproto-1.2.0  49 kB

[ebuild  N     ] media-fonts/font-util-1.2.0  132 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-proto/xcb-proto-1.6-r2  91 kB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-libs/libgpg-error-1.10  USE="nls -common-lisp -static-libs" 429 kB

[ebuild  N     ] app-admin/eselect-xvmc-0.2  0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/libXau-1.0.6  USE="-static-libs" 256 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/libICE-1.0.7  USE="ipv6 -doc -static-libs" 317 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/libXdmcp-1.1.0  USE="-doc -static-libs" 282 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-proto/glproto-1.4.14-r1  111 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.27  USE="-libkms -static-libs" VIDEO_CARDS="intel -nouveau -radeon -vmware" 480 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-proto/fixesproto-5.0  99 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-proto/trapproto-3.4.3  48 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-proto/xf86dgaproto-2.1  84 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-proto/xf86rushproto-1.1.2  37 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-apps/rgb-1.0.4  119 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/libfontenc-1.1.0  USE="-static-libs" 263 kB

[ebuild  N     ] sys-devel/llvm-2.9-r2  USE="libffi -debug -llvm-gcc -multitarget -ocaml -test -udis86 -vim-syntax" 9,351 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-misc/makedepend-1.0.3  121 kB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-util/intltool-0.41.1  137 kB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-libs/libgcrypt-1.4.6  USE="-static-libs" 1,125 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-apps/iceauth-1.0.5  119 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/libSM-1.2.0  USE="ipv6 uuid -doc -static-libs" 278 kB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-libs/libxslt-1.1.26-r2  USE="crypt python -debug -static-libs" 3,322 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/libxcb-1.7  USE="-doc (-selinux) -static-libs" 312 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/libX11-1.4.4  USE="ipv6 -doc -static-libs -test" 2,269 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/libXext-1.3.0  USE="-doc -static-libs" 334 kB

[ebuild  N     ] media-libs/freetype-2.4.8  USE="X bzip2 -auto-hinter -bindist -debug -doc -fontforge -static-libs -utils" 1,458 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/libxkbfile-1.0.7  USE="-static-libs" 311 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/libXfixes-5.0  USE="-static-libs" 248 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/libXt-1.1.1  USE="-static-libs" 699 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/libXmu-1.1.0  USE="ipv6 -doc -static-libs" 353 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-apps/xkbcomp-1.2.3  223 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/libXfont-1.4.4  USE="ipv6 -doc -static-libs" 430 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/libXdamage-1.1.3  USE="-static-libs" 244 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/libXxf86vm-1.1.1  USE="-static-libs" 247 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/libXi-1.4.3-r1  USE="-doc -static-libs" 413 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/libXv-1.0.6  USE="-static-libs" 266 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-apps/xauth-1.0.6  USE="ipv6" 131 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-misc/xkeyboard-config-2.4.1-r2  795 kB

[ebuild  N     ] media-libs/mesa-7.11.2  USE="classic egl gallium llvm nptl shared-glapi -bindist -debug -gbm -gles -motif -openvg -osmesa -pax_kernel -pic (-selinux) -shared-dricore" VIDEO_CARDS="intel -mach64 -mga -nouveau -r128 -radeon -savage -sis -tdfx -via -vmware" 6,115 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-apps/xrdb-1.0.9  117 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/libXvMC-1.0.6  USE="-static-libs" 264 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-apps/xinit-1.3.1-r1  USE="minimal" 144 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-base/xorg-server-1.11.2-r2  USE="ipv6 nptl udev xorg -dmx -doc -kdrive -minimal -static-libs -tslib -xnest -xvfb" 4,831 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-base/xorg-drivers-1.11  INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse -acecad -aiptek -elographics -fpit -hyperpen -joystick -mutouch -penmount -synaptics -tslib -vmmouse -void -wacom" VIDEO_CARDS="intel -apm -ark -ast -chips -cirrus -dummy -epson -fbdev -fglrx (-geode) -glint -i128 (-i740) (-impact) -mach64 -mga -neomagic (-newport) -nouveau -nv -nvidia (-omapfb) -qxl -r128 -radeon -rendition -s3 -s3virge -savage -siliconmotion -sis -sisusb (-sunbw2) (-suncg14) (-suncg3) (-suncg6) (-sunffb) (-sunleo) (-suntcx) -tdfx -tga -trident -tseng -v4l -vesa -via -virtualbox -vmware (-voodoo)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard-1.6.0  291 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel-2.17.0-r3  USE="dri -sna" 1,309 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse-1.7.1  312 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev-2.6.0  316 kB

Total: 77 packages (77 new), Size of downloads: 43,546 kB

 * IMPORTANT: 1 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.
```

----------

## Massimog

quandi installi xserver ti installa anche i driver necessari, basta impostare 

```
INPUT_DEVICES
```

```
VIDEO_CARDS
```

 seguendo Guida alla configurazione di X server mentre tra le use devi inserire anche la tua scheda video 

qesta è la mia configurazione 

```

# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically

# built this stage.

# Please consult /usr/share/portage/config/make.conf.example for a more

# detailed example.

CFLAGS="-march=core2 -mcx16 -msahf --param l1-cache-size=32 --param l1-cache-line-size=64 --param l2-cache-size=4096 -O2 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

# WARNING: Changing your CHOST is not something that should be done lightly.

# Please consult http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/change-chost.xml before changing.

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

# These are the USE flags that were used in addition to what is provided by the

# profile used for building.

USE="gtk gnome unicode nvidia xvmc v4l2 lm_sensors -qt4 -kde dvd alsa cdr"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

LINGUAS="it"

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev synaptics"

VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

#GENTOO_MIRRORS="rsync://212.219.56.138/www.ibiblio.org/gentoo/ rsync://212.219.56.153/www.ibiblio.org/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.cc.uoc.gr/mirrors/linux/gentoo/ http://gd.tuwien.ac.at/opsys/linux/gentoo/ http://mirror.switch.ch/ftp/mirror/gentoo/"

ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel" 

```

----------

## system-infet

li ho impostati come nella precedente installazione :S ... forse sono sbagliati, questo è il mio make.conf

```

# These settings were set by the metro build script that automatically built this stage.

# Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example.

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

FEATURES="mini-manifest"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-mtune=generic -O2 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="-mtune=generic -O2 -pipe"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

LINGUAS="en it"

INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev"

VIDEO_CARDS="intel"
```

----------

## Massimog

guarda bene il mio make.conf, io ho anche le flag USE impostate per un sistema con Gnome.

mi sa che hai saltato un passo del manuale Gentoo

----------

## k01

 :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:  scusa ma esattamente quale sarebbe l'errore che ti ha fatto aprire questo topic????

se ti riferisci alla parte in cui dice:

 *Quote:*   

>  * IMPORTANT: 1 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.
> 
>  * Use eselect news to read news items.

 

use è il verbo usare, non centra nulla con le use flags in questo caso. dice semplicemente che sono disponibili delle news che è possibile leggere con il comando eselect news, per la precisione eselect news list per vedere l'elenco, eselect news read X dove X è un numero dell'elenco per leggerle

già che ci siamo entrambi date un occhio a eselect profile, esiste il profilo apposta per gnome invece che specificare l'use nel make.conf

----------

## bi-andrea

Io per make.conf l'ho tenuto semplice il più possibile, nel senso che parti con 

```
USE="X"
```

poi a ogni emerge <pacchetto> lui di chederà di dare un USE specifico a una dipendenza, la puoi aggiungere in package.use fino a quando partirà l'installazione se non parte in nessun modo vuol dire che bisogna specificarlo in USE= di make.conf e togliere le variabili ai singoli pacchetti.

Io con questo criterio mi sono tolto molte beghe.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Massimog

 *The Extremer wrote:*   

>     scusa ma esattamente quale sarebbe l'errore che ti ha fatto aprire questo topic????
> 
> già che ci siamo entrambi date un occhio a eselect profile, esiste il profilo apposta per gnome invece che specificare l'use nel make.conf

 

io ho scelto Gnome, posso tranquillamente modificare cosi?

```
USE=" unicode nvidia xvmc v4l2 lm_sensors  dvd alsa cdr"

```

prima era 

```
USE="gtk gnome unicode nvidia xvmc v4l2 lm_sensors -qt4 -kde dvd alsa cdr"

```

----------

## system-infet

scusatemi ma mi sono confuso con queste use :S credevo fosse un errore :$ , però ho un altro problema :S questo sta volta però è un errore :S

localhost ~ # emerge alsa-driver

```

 * IMPORTANT: 2 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U *] media-sound/alsa-headers-9999 [1.0.24]

[ebuild  N    #] media-sound/alsa-driver-9999  USE="-debug -oss" ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel -ad1816a -ad1848 -ad1848-lib -ad1889 -adlib -ali5451 -als100 -als300 -als4000 (-aoa) (-aoa-fabric-layout) (-aoa-onyx) (-aoa-soundbus) (-aoa-soundbus-i2s) (-aoa-tas) (-aoa-toonie) (-armaaci) -asihpi (-at91-soc) (-at91-soc-eti-b1-wm8731) -atiixp -atiixp-modem (-au1x00) -au8810 -au8820 -au8830 -azt2320 -azt3328 -bt87x -ca0106 -cmi8330 -cmipci -cs4231 -cs4232 -cs4236 -cs4281 -cs46xx (-cs5535audio) -darla20 -darla24 -dt019x -dummy -echo3g -emu10k1 -emu10k1x -ens1370 -ens1371 -es1688 -es18xx -es1938 -es1968 -es968 -fm801 -gina20 -gina24 -gusclassic -gusextreme -gusmax (-harmony) -hdsp -hdspm -hifier -hpet -hrtimer -ice1712 -ice1724 -indigo -indigodj -indigoio -intel8x0 -intel8x0m -interwave -interwave-stb -korg1212 -layla20 -layla24 -loopback -maestro3 -mia -miro -mixart -ml403-ac97cr -mona -mpu401 -msnd-pinnacle -mtpav -mts64 -nm256 -opl3sa2 -opti92x-ad1848 -opti92x-cs4231 -opti93x -oxygen -pc98-cs4232 -pcsp -pcxhr -pdaudiocf -pdplus -portman2x4 (-powermac) (-pxa2xx-i2sound) (-pxa2xx-soc) (-pxa2xx-soc-corgi) -pxa2xx-soc-e800 (-pxa2xx-soc-poodle) (-pxa2xx-soc-spitz) (-pxa2xx-soc-tosa) -riptide -rme32 -rme96 -rme9652 -rtctimer -s3c2410 -sa11xx-uda1341 -sb16 -sb8 -sbawe -seq-dummy -serial-u16550 -sgalaxy -sis7019 -soc -sonicvibes -sscape (-sun-amd7930) (-sun-cs4231) (-sun-dbri) -trident -usb-audio -usb-us122l -usb-usx2y -via82xx -via82xx-modem -virmidi -virtuoso -vx222 -vxpocket -wavefront -ymfpci" 

The following keyword changes are necessary to proceed:

#required by alsa-driver (argument)

=media-sound/alsa-driver-9999 **

#required by media-sound/alsa-driver-9999, required by alsa-driver (argument)

=media-sound/alsa-headers-9999 **

The following mask changes are necessary to proceed:

#required by alsa-driver (argument)

# /usr/portage/profiles/package.mask:

# Steve Dibb <beandog@gentoo.org> (31 Jul 2009)

# Unsupported, but popular.  No plans for removal.

=media-sound/alsa-driver-9999

NOTE: The --autounmask-keep-masks option will prevent emerge

      from creating package.unmask or ** keyword changes.

Use --autounmask-write to write changes to config files (honoring CONFIG_PROTECT).
```

io da quanto ho capito ho messo =media-sound/alsa-driver-9999 in /usr/portage/profiles/package.mask ho sbagliato? perche mi da sempre quest' errore :S

----------

## Massimog

ma basta compilare il kernel con il supporto per alsa e non hai bisogno di installare alsa-driver 

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/alsa-guide.xml

----------

## system-infet

lo avevo letto e ci avevo provato ma mi dava degli errori nel kernel che c' era un modulo non valido e quindi avevo deciso di usare alsa-drivers :S

----------

## k01

 *bi-andrea wrote:*   

> poi a ogni emerge <pacchetto> lui di chederà di dare un USE specifico a una dipendenza, la puoi aggiungere in package.use fino a quando partirà l'installazione se non parte in nessun modo vuol dire che bisogna specificarlo in USE= di make.conf e togliere le variabili ai singoli pacchetti.
> 
> Io con questo criterio mi sono tolto molte beghe. 

 

 :Shocked:  a me sembra piuttosto che te le sei create da solo le beghe... non mi sembra molto comodo il tuo metodo, inoltre anche la use X è inclusa nel profilo desktop

 *Massimog wrote:*   

> io ho scelto Gnome, posso tranquillamente modificare cosi? 

 

anche dvd alsa e cdr sono già nel profilo desktop. per vedere le flag attive dai vari profili guarda in /usr/portage/profiles/targets/

 *system-infet wrote:*   

> lo avevo letto e ci avevo provato ma mi dava degli errori nel kernel che c' era un modulo non valido e quindi avevo deciso di usare alsa-drivers

 

cerca piuttosto di comprendere l'errore del modulo del kernel e risolverlo, perchè è quella la strada corretta. non per niente alsa-driver è mascherato

----------

## Massimog

 *The Extremer wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Massimog wrote:*   io ho scelto Gnome, posso tranquillamente modificare cosi?  
> 
> anche dvd alsa e cdr sono già nel profilo desktop. per vedere le flag attive dai vari profili guarda in /usr/portage/profiles/targets/
> ...

 

pare che ci sono tutte 

 */usr/portage/profiles/targets/desktop/gnome/make.defaults wrote:*   

> # Copyright 1999-2011 Gentoo Foundation
> 
> # Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2
> 
> # $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/profiles/targets/desktop/gnome/make.defaults,v 1.6 2011/11/25 02:23:18 tetromino Exp $
> ...

 

 */usr/portage/profiles/targets/desktop/make.defaults wrote:*   

> # Copyright 1999-2011 Gentoo Foundation
> 
> # Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2
> 
> # $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/profiles/targets/desktop/make.defaults,v 1.21 2011/06/29 17:29:22 pacho Exp $
> ...

 

ho lasciato solo 

```
USE="nvidia xvmc v4l2 lm_sensors -qt4"

```

----------

